# I have a clever friend



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

who turned this mortar and pestle from a Jarrah root in which the grain went in all directions. He told me that his normal tools were causing heaps of tearing but changing to his new Vermec tool which has a small round Tungsten Carbide cutter at it's end solved the tearing problem and here is the result which is 180 x 180mm about 7" x 7".


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry that is beautiful that jarrah really has some nice grain to it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a great looking piece Harry!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What a great choice for such a hard wood.. and beautiful too, Harry!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking piece Harry. Really nice looking wood.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry your friend has great taste in wood and is a fine turner. kudos to him.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At the moment John has a full time job so his turning is done mainly in the evening when I like to spend time with my wife as I'm usually in the shed during the day so I haven't actually watched him turning except at wood shows where he demonstrates and gets paid in tools, but that will change when he retires, I hope to spend quite a lot of time watching him!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You are truly a blessed man, Mr. Sinclair! Both wife wise and friend wise. I do hope you realize that Harry. :big_boss:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Believe me George, I do consider myself a blessed man, apart from what you mentioned, I've made so many friends on this forum with whom I'm in regular contact with by way of Skype and emails, you are of course one of those that I have, for a long time considered a friend.

There I go again, letting my guard down and going all sloppy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Harry you old softie!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------

